# May SE Michigan Vintage HO and 1/24th Slot Car Swap Meet and Race



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

SE Michigan Vintage HO and 1/24th Slot Car Swap Meet and Race 
Vintage HO and 1/24th Slot Car Swap Meet and Race 
Sunday May 20, 2012
12:00PM – 4:30PM

T.S.S. Hobbies
2055 Rawsonville Rd.
Belleville, MI 48111
Come buy/sell/trade HO and 1/24th vintage slot cars and parts pre 1970 only and even run them on the Ho & 1/24th road courses and dragstrips. Several vintage enthusiasts will be present looking to discuss the formation of a SE Michigan vintage slot car group to organize future events, as well as talk about “the good old days!” The cost for a full day of fun is $10.00. Open VINTAGE race is open 1PM till 4:30PM . There will be an open race on the HO track, Any further questions call TSS Hobbies 734 487-8410

The feature in May is any INDY Cars. Kit,or Scratch built slot cars are welcome. "OF COURSE ANY VINTAGE SLOT CARS ARE ALWAYS WELCOME TO PLAY" Come join us at the Southeastern Michigan Vintage Slot Cars on Yahoo groups http://groups.yahoo.com/group/semivintageslotcars/


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Day before my birthday. I would like to make it but I dont know if I have that day off yet.


----------

